# wild elderberry?



## mensamule (Apr 28, 2005)

Sorry I can't provide a pic but will try and describe adequately. I'm in south central MO and moved here last fall. There is a plant blooming now with a 5 petal white flower that is 1-1.5" across. These are on canes. Leaves are bright green with some texture to them and grow in groups of three. There are thorns. Elderberry? Blackberry?
Appreciate any help.
Thanks


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

not elderberry. they bloom layer, and are in umbrella shaped clusters. it may be blackberry tho.

here's elderberry:

http://www.spacerad.com/rabbit/elderberry.jpg

and here's blackberry:

http://biology.clc.uc.edu/graphics/...rosaceae/Blackberry/JSC 970604 Blackberry.jpg


----------



## mensamule (Apr 28, 2005)

and here's blackberry:

http://biology.clc.uc.edu/graphics/...rosaceae/Blackberry/JSC 970604 Blackberry.jpg[/QUOTE]

Drat! It's blackberry. The Ozark food that fights back. Got it all over this place AND I planted some last fall. DUH!!!
Thanks for the ID


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

well, it IS food, and good for something. jam, wine, cobbler...mmmm.


----------

